# bees and ants inside hutch



## fluffy2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

does anyone else know how to safely remove bees and ants from the hutch?bees have decided to try and claim my bunnies hutch as their own!!are ants or bees harmful to rabbits?


----------



## akane (Oct 20, 2010)

What is attracting the ants and bees? Bees do not typically use hutches as a home. They are likely either wasps or they found something they want to eat. Same for the ants. I'd give the hutch a thorough cleaning and make sure any vegetables or fruits fed to the rabbit are not left in there too long. That should do plenty to discourage insects from hanging around.


----------



## AquaticRex (Oct 20, 2010)

Take bunny out so you don't harm bunny with the next part. The. Build a fire and try to put the smoke toward the hutch and smoke them out. I watched my dad do this once and it works for the stinger buddies. Ants aren't too much to worry for getting hurt. Once the bees are gone clean it really good and they shouldn't come back. Try moving the hutch ot the other side of the yard to try to get them to not just come back to the same area. Sorry if I miss typed anything. I'm on my iPod and it's hard to type.


----------



## AquaticRex (Oct 20, 2010)

As well if you get one of thos bee hive looking things that you hang bees won't build near it. I dunno why but bees won't build a nest near another hive. My mom got one and bees have all cleared out of the area.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 20, 2010)

my best friend is a bee keeper hes at work right now but ill call him later and ask what to do...bees will sting anything when it comes to protecting the queen....id get ur buns out of the hutch for now til u get the bees out.


----------

